# Kindle Fire and Air Display?



## Stagewalker (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone tried Air Display with their Kindle Fire? I downloaded it and linked it to my Windows 7 laptop. I haven't worked with it much yet, but it did connect and functioned as a second monitor for my laptop. Does anyone have any experience with using a Windows 8 machine and the Fire in this configuration? If I screw up my Windows 7 machine or the Fire, I can fix them, but I am not confident in my ability to do that with the Windows 8 machine and would like some comments from people who have tried it before marching on. Thanks. Bob


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

What is Air Display?


----------



## Stagewalker (May 19, 2011)

Air Display is an app originally designed for the iPad which has been redesigned for Android devices including the Fire. It is available from Amazon. It has several functions. 

Its primary purpose was to allow a stationary device to be controlled from a portable one. So for example, if your PowerPoint presentation is on your laptop at the podium hard wired to the projector, you can step away from the podium and operate your presentation from anywhere in the room.

A second function is to provide a a second monitor to a laptop or desktop. For example, your word processor or spreadsheet can be open on your primary screen and your browser, email or social networking programs open on the second screen. Using the Fire in this manner gives you touch input to the primary machine which is useful in some drawing programs. Dell has been touting surveys that show marked productivity improvements gained by using multiple screens. I use three screens at work and two at home on my desktop. When I travel, I often chafe at the lack of a second screen and thought Air Display would provide a solution. The little I have worked with it on my Windows 7 machine, it performs as I expected, but I am reluctant to put it on my Windows 8 Surface until I get more feedback.

Gamers are use the app a lot, but I am not sure how that works.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Never heard of it... but you got me interested. I might try it out soon.... how much is it? Is there free version?


----------



## Stagewalker (May 19, 2011)

$9.95 for the Kindle, free on the other platforms.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stagewalker said:


> $9.95 for the Kindle, free on the other platforms.


Figures.  Can you spot me $10?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cool!!!


----------

